# اللهجة المصرية: المركب اللي تودي



## A doctor

السلام عليكم

أسمع في بعض الأفلام أو المسلسلات المصرية جملة وهي " يلا .. المركب اللي تودي ".

ما معناها؟

هل هي مطابقة لمعنى " في ستين داهية " أو لا؟


----------



## Lark-lover

عليكم السلام 
نعم
يقابله 
*إلى حيث ألقت رحلها أم قشعم*


----------



## ragmmh

باللهجة العراقية الدارجة: درب الصد ما رد


----------



## fonxat

يعنى اضرب دماغك فى اتخن حيطة
يعنى أعلى ما فى خيلك اركبه
يعنى الباب يفوت جمل


----------



## emanko

وعليكم السلام
نعم، معناها اذهب وانا لا اهتم بك او ما يحدث بعد رحيلك. 
لكن في رأيي أن المركب اللي تودي وقعها أخف من في ستين داهية.


----------



## Saleh Al-Qammaari

amro hakami said:


> السلام عليكم
> 
> أسمع في بعض الأفلام أو المسلسلات المصرية جملة وهي " يلا .. المركب اللي تودي ".
> 
> ما معناها؟
> 
> هل هي مطابقة لمعنى " في ستين داهية " أو لا؟




الجملة بالكامل تقول

*المركب اللي تودي أحسن من المركب اللي تجيب
*


----------



## I.K.S.

Saleh Al-Qammaari said:


> *المركب اللي تودي أحسن من المركب اللي تجيب*


مثال جيد عن أسلوب الإيجاز بالحذف


----------

